# New Nintendo Switch Update 15.0.1



## SG854 (Nov 1, 2022)

New Nintendo Switch.... is that the New 3DS of Nintendo Switch?


----------



## x65943 (Nov 1, 2022)

SG854 said:


> New Nintendo Switch.... is that the New 3DS of Nintendo Switch?


Admittedly my first thought as well


----------



## binkinator (Nov 1, 2022)

SG854 said:


> New Nintendo Switch.... is that the New 3DS of Nintendo Switch?



Nintendo Switch PRO confirmed!


----------



## SG854 (Nov 1, 2022)

binkinator said:


> Nintendo Switch PRO confirmed!


Oops, leaks confirmed. Looks Like Nintendo is going to sue HomebrewingNeko into oblivion. 

For Halloween I'm going to dress up as a Nintendo Lawyer.


----------



## newo (Nov 1, 2022)

Virtual wii games?


----------



## Plazorn (Nov 1, 2022)

I wouldn’t update if I were you, they may be acting all innocent, but they could be secretly adding Duenvo…


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 1, 2022)

I JUST UPDATED MY FUCKING SWITCH!!!!


----------



## Rahkeesh (Nov 1, 2022)

slaphappygamer said:


> I JUST UPDATED MY FUCKING SWITCH!!!!



You must be mistaken. Surely it was your neighbor's cousin's cat.


----------



## x65943 (Nov 1, 2022)

Rahkeesh said:


> You must be mistaken. Surely it was your neighbor's cousin's cat.


That is only when updates break cfw

As this update doesn't break atmosphere it was him


----------



## fvig2001 (Nov 1, 2022)

Are those words even that bad? Like I hear them often in anime targeted for kids


----------



## tabzer (Nov 1, 2022)

Political stability.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 1, 2022)

newo said:


> Virtual wii games?


We already know it's possible with their in-house emulator. Not sure what's holding them back from getting all that money.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 1, 2022)

After so many updates I'd think it'd be flawlessly stable.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 1, 2022)

Rahkeesh said:


> You must be mistaken. Surely it was your neighbor's cousin's cat.


LOL. No. I mean that I just updated everything to 15. I feel like I need to do this again to have the most current version. I like to be current.


----------



## mikifantastik98 (Nov 1, 2022)

my dog has updated my Switch
how can i fix it?


----------



## ELY_M (Nov 1, 2022)

I already updated my switches and my atmosphere is still working


----------



## TomSwitch (Nov 1, 2022)

Well done Nintendo for another flawless victory!


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 1, 2022)

SG854 said:


> New Nintendo Switch.... is that the New 3DS of Nintendo Switch?


New Nintendo Switch U Deluxe


----------



## Catastrophic (Nov 1, 2022)

New Nintendo Switch? Is that the one with theme support?


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 1, 2022)

lol at the Japanese bad words get lost? damn nintendo is woke


----------



## SG854 (Nov 1, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> lol at the Japanese bad words get lost? damn nintendo is woke


That's being insensitive to all the people that loose one of their controllers.


----------



## tabzer (Nov 1, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> lol at the Japanese bad words get lost? damn nintendo is woke


Well.  To tell someone to disappear is akin to telling them to kill themselves.  Can you do the math?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 1, 2022)

you know the drill (enter stable joke here)


----------



## godreborn (Nov 1, 2022)

Bladexdsl said:


> you know the drill (enter stable joke here)


updated last night, and this morning I feel enhanced!


----------



## binkinator (Nov 1, 2022)

godreborn said:


> updated last night, and this morning I feel enhanced!


Mine has been turgid as a kickstand for 3 hours.  Should I be worried?


----------



## godreborn (Nov 1, 2022)

binkinator said:


> Mine has been turgid as a kickstand for 3 hours.  Should I be worried?


I'm not sure.  Nintendo's 1.0.0 was like a house of cards, could blow over at any moment.


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Nov 1, 2022)

Catastrophic said:


> New Nintendo Switch? Is that the one with theme support?


maybe so, maybe. I sure hope so

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2022



chrisrlink said:


> lol at the Japanese bad words get lost? damn nintendo is woke


#SegaDoesWhatWoketendont


SG854 said:


> That's being insensitive to all the people that loose one of their controllers.


REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE I agree. I big mad at chrisrlink 


tabzer said:


> Well.  To tell someone to disappear is akin to telling them to kill themselves.  Can you do the math?


No I can't do the math. Too many letters with no numbers


Bladexdsl said:


> you know the drill (enter stable joke here)


Jokes are stable as usual

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2022

Fun Fact: You get your own custom merge line by simply making a second reply. I'm probably not gonna do this much as its annoying but whatever


----------



## rkragten (Nov 1, 2022)

Unfortunately, my switch updated to 15.0.1 and doesn't boot anymore.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 1, 2022)

rkragten said:


> Unfortunately, my switch updated to 15.0.1 and doesn't boot anymore.


the swear words crippled your system?  the Nintendo ninjas are everywhere, hoping they can update your system without your knowledge.  they peek into windows to see you sleeping and even showering, knowing they can end all that with a couple button presses..


----------



## rkragten (Nov 1, 2022)

godreborn said:


> the swear words crippled your system?  the Nintendo ninjas are everywhere, hoping they can update your system without your knowledge.  they peek into windows to see you sleeping and even showering, knowing they can end all that with a couple button presses..


Damn, that's huge. I''l take a shower right away


----------



## tabzer (Nov 1, 2022)

Digital_Cheese said:


> Fun Fact: You get your own custom merge line by simply making a second reply. I'm probably not gonna do this much as its annoying but whatever



It's an old feature that was reintroduced for @smf.  Used to have a friendly message to not double-post.


----------



## smf (Nov 2, 2022)

tabzer said:


> It's an old feature that was reintroduced for @smf.  Used to have a friendly message to not double-post.


People complain if I edit posts, they complain if I don't edit posts to merge in quoted messages.

As you can't see the markup of quotes any more then editing them yourself is hassle, so auto merging is easier.

Assholes who complain about it can go fuck themselves.

I've no idea why it bothers to add an automerge line, but I literally don't care how much it triggers you.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 2, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Well.  To tell someone to disappear is akin to telling them to kill themselves.  Can you do the math?


dissappear is one thing but i say get lost sometimes (which naturally means to leave me alone) but this is a screwed up country who would give you 5 years in prison for using a god damn gameshark,probably did it because they got their ego's hurt losing at the Pokemon VGC's every year


----------



## tabzer (Nov 2, 2022)

smf said:


> People complain if I edit posts, they complain if I don't edit posts to merge in quoted messages.
> 
> As you can't see the markup of quotes any more then editing them yourself is hassle, so auto merging is easier.
> 
> ...



The automerge line provides the function of showing breaks of concentration.  It's useful, but also a little distracting.  People complaining if you edit a post is not really related to your inability to read a thread and address multiple points in a single post.  It seems GBATemp conceded to your handicap.  If by triggered, you mean amused, then yes.



chrisrlink said:


> dissappear is one thing but i say get lost sometimes (which naturally means to leave me alone) but this is a screwed up country who would give you 5 years in prison for using a god damn gameshark,probably did it because they got their ego's hurt losing at the Pokemon VGC's every year



I don't know how Japan having strict laws about gameshark would give them an edge in Pokemon VGCs, but if I tell you to disappear, I am not saying "get lost".  In a country where gun violence is replaced by suicide, this sensitive country has its own approach to what is deemed as "violence".  Even Americans would try to block those saying "kill yourself", so it's not really a surprise that a country more interested in nuance would also.  I just think it's strange that consoles (and their companies) are becoming as governments.


----------



## gaga941021 (Nov 2, 2022)

Jayro said:


> We already know it's possible with their in-house emulator. Not sure what's holding them back from getting all that money.


What? How do we know this? 
The only Wii port I know of is Super Mario Galaxy and that is a literal port with minimal emulation sprinkled in.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 2, 2022)

gaga941021 said:


> What? How do we know this?
> The only Wii port I know of is Super Mario Galaxy and that is a literal port with minimal emulation sprinkled in.


That's exactly what I'm referring to. (And Dolphin runs on Android for the Switch too, so there's that.)

Point being, they _COULD _easily bring Wii and GameCube VC games to the Switch, but they're choosing not to. We already have most of the Wii U titles now, minus Twilight Princess HD, Wind Waker HD, and a few others.


----------



## gaga941021 (Nov 3, 2022)

Jayro said:


> That's exactly what I'm referring to. (And Dolphin runs on Android for the Switch too, so there's that.)
> 
> Point being, they _COULD _easily bring Wii and GameCube VC games to the Switch, but they're choosing not to. We already have most of the Wii U titles now, minus Twilight Princess HD, Wind Waker HD, and a few others.


Dolphin runs like ass on android (Switch) AND it is not made by Nintendo. 

I don't think they COULD easily bring Wii/Gamecube games since they had a lot of work with the older Mario games. 

Wii U is another beast and those are straight up ports.


----------



## smf (Nov 4, 2022)

tabzer said:


> If by triggered, you mean amused, then yes.


If you're amused by someone quoting and replying before quoting again, then that explains a lot.

Whether you are triggered or retarded, it's not my problem.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2022



Jayro said:


> Point being, they _COULD _easily bring Wii and GameCube VC games to the Switch, but they're choosing not to. We already have most of the Wii U titles now, minus Twilight Princess HD, Wind Waker HD, and a few others.


When you say easily, do you know how much work is involved in porting wii and gamecube games to the switch?


----------



## tabzer (Nov 4, 2022)

> Whether you are triggered or retarded, it's not my problem.



Stop crying.

I'm a-m-u-s-e-d.

Your inability to manage multiple responses in a single reply is a *special* trait.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 7, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Stop crying.
> 
> I'm a-m-u-s-e-d.
> 
> Your inability to manage multiple responses in a single reply is a *special* trait.


be careful about the mental illness thing as that's a sensitive subject for some.  as for your argument, I did put @smf on my ignore list a while back, so he must've pissed me off at some point.  anyway, instead of getting into argument with him, I'd suggest you do the same before it escalates.


----------



## chronica (Nov 8, 2022)

Do you guys have a link to download the update? All i saw is 15.0.0


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Nov 9, 2022)

sex update?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 9, 2022)

chronica said:


> Do you guys have a link to download the update? All i saw is 15.0.0


You can update via the 'System Settings'.


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Nov 9, 2022)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> sex update?


No thats Minecraft


----------



## chronica (Nov 10, 2022)

tnx men i thought i was gonna ban if i do it lol


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 10, 2022)

awwwwww it's not just stability. i can't post the thing :C


----------



## smf (Nov 10, 2022)

godreborn said:


> be careful about the mental illness thing as that's a sensitive subject for some.  as for your argument, I did put @smf on my ignore list a while back, so he must've pissed me off at some point.  anyway, instead of getting into argument with him, I'd suggest you do the same before it escalates.


I don't remember it, but I guess you share traits with @tabzer if you force me into responding aggressively.

I have no quarms about escalating if someone wants to bring it. I will always stand up to bullies like him.


----------



## tabzer (Nov 10, 2022)

TIL having no sense of a humor is a disability.  If I can force you to act aggressively, @smf, how can I "force you" to "disappear"?


----------



## DillyDilly (Nov 15, 2022)

So is it safe updating & using
Atmosphère 1.4.0​ ?


----------

